# Invest and earn monthly high returns securely with..IPMT-FMS



## donglee

*Imperial Precious Metals Trading(IPMT), is an independent & international Precious Metals Fund Management Company. Our firm mainly engages in retail Portfolios of our individual investors. Our company delivers on the committed returns by investing wisely with 100% accuracy with least probability of loss.
IPMT, is an asset management group that provides investments services, risk management and advisory services to both institutional and individual investors across the globe. Our company provides a wide range of solutions and strategies to serve the financial investor. Our clients include major public and private investors, government investment authorities, insurance companies, financial institutions, endowments, and high net worth individuals
IPMT-FMS proved their abilities for investment management. We believe that innovation, non-stop research and development are the core components. IPMT-FMS executes its business strategy by integrating its investment management teams with high standard professionals and well-built collectives.
IPMT-FMS customers are the main asset for the company. Much time and effort is expelled to meet objectives. We create partnerships and identify needs in order to provide a variety of solutions to achieve goals. Our publicly traded finance services company focuses, not only on making long term value investments, but also generates competitive risk adjusted return through moderate leverage. *

*PLANS:*

*Invested Fund Profitablity Duration (Days *)
$20 - $1000 2.00 % 100
$1020 - $3000 2.25 % 100
$3020 - $ 5000 2.50 % 100
$5020 - $ 8000 2.75 % 100
$ 8020 - $ 10000 3.00 % 100
* Days = Trading Days
* IPMT -FMS Referral benefit plan is applicable for all IPMT Fund Management Plans.
* 1 Unit = $ 20 = 1 Position (Booked)*

*Accepted Payment Methods : LR, PM, PZ, STP*

*Link :  W W W.IPMT-FMS.C O M  *


----------

